

The NSA’s Massive Computer Clusters In Utah Are Failing Due To “Arc” Explosions - sinak
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/08/the-nsas-massive-computer-clusters-in-utah-are-failing-due-to-arc-explosions/

======
jloughry
Thirty years ago there was a not-dissimilar problem on the Superconducting
Super Collider (SSC) project, a pre-LHC particle accelerator (much larger than
the LHC; the Higgs field could have been detected twenty years ago if it had
been completed) in Texas. Fire ants ( _solenopsis_ ) got into electrical boxes
and caused no end of problems. Arc faults are one result. Located as it is in
the desert southwest, _solenopsis_ infestation should be investigated as a
possible cause.

------
senthilnayagam
hope it is not sabotage

